# Cute paternal behavior



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant and Seelie had a litter a few days ago; I found the litter piled up around the water spout, and the whole end of the cage just sodden, including the nest. I was trying not to disturb the first time mousie mommie, removed the water bottle and nest materail to the dry side.but she started dragging the babies all over the place. (In retrospect, I should have just removed her from the tank, and maybe Adamant too). At first she put them back where the wetness was, but when I finally got both sides dried out and put in new nest material, sheand Adamant moved them back to the same side they had been on, and Adamant went into a flurry of activity building a new nest ball while she fussed over the babies.

The stuff on the tank side looks icky, but it's just wet with water.









Seelie is just barely visible in the nestball of one of these pix.


----------

